# 15 dollar garage sale find



## bikedudeomaha (Jun 19, 2015)

picked up this gt pro-series today at a garage sale. anyone know the year?


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 19, 2015)

Wow, looks great!  I'll give you $30...lol.   Not sure of the year but great score!


----------



## bikedudeomaha (Jun 19, 2015)

this bike really takes me back to my teenage years. ive been zipping all over the 'hood on this thing. I must look funny...a fifty year old riding a bmx! my poor knees!


----------



## Pantmaker (Jun 20, 2015)

bikedudeomaha said:


> this bike really takes me back to my teenage years. ive been zipping all over the 'hood on this thing. I must look funny...a fifty year old riding a bmx! my poor knees!




Amen to the teenage years...to the zipping all over the hood...and to the 50 year old knees.


----------



## T-Mar (Jun 20, 2015)

The decal style appear to be circa 1989. What's the serial number?


----------



## bikedudeomaha (Jun 20, 2015)

its sold.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 20, 2015)

Geez someone's son is going to be pissed when they find out their parents sold their old bmx race bike for $15!


----------



## thebigorangecat (Jun 22, 2015)

Zamm!  The do-nuts on the grips are worth the $15 alone - I would say - shame on you - you stole it


----------

